# Buying a car!!



## Lsung

Our visas have been accepted and flights have been booked and we fly to Auckland on Saturday 21st June woop woop  

Anyways, we are intending on hiring a car for 2 weeks to allow us time to buy a car once we arrive in Auckland. I've been looking at cars on TradeMe but I've heard there is a Car Fair that runs every Sunday afternoon, have any of you guys been to this? Would you recommend or avoid and go through a garage? In the uk we have a website called Parker's that gives you and estimate of what your car is worth based on type, year and mileage...does New Zealand have the
Same sort of thing? I'm not really sure what the going rates are for cars over In New Zealand so I think it would be easy for me to get ripped off!! 

Any advice appreciated! Xx


----------



## escapedtonz

Lsung said:


> Our visas have been accepted and flights have been booked and we fly to Auckland on Saturday 21st June woop woop
> 
> Anyways, we are intending on hiring a car for 2 weeks to allow us time to buy a car once we arrive in Auckland. I've been looking at cars on TradeMe but I've heard there is a Car Fair that runs every Sunday afternoon, have any of you guys been to this? Would you recommend or avoid and go through a garage? In the uk we have a website called Parker's that gives you and estimate of what your car is worth based on type, year and mileage...does New Zealand have the
> Same sort of thing? I'm not really sure what the going rates are for cars over In New Zealand so I think it would be easy for me to get ripped off!!
> 
> Any advice appreciated! Xx


Hiring a car for a couple of weeks won't cost you an arm and a leg. You'll be able to find a decent cheap rental car for probably $20/$30 a day, however if you want peace of mind with the excess if you have an accident it'll cost you a bit more. Usually the excess is around $3000 for the standard insurance but for an additional $10/$15 a day you can reduce this to $0. Good idea!

Cars here are more expensive than the UK. 
There isn't the market for them as in the UK. 
If you consider the UK, there are 65 Million people and for arguments sake lets say half of them want a car.......that's 32.5 Million cars, so the car industry is bending over backwards to sell theirs over anyone else. It's a buyers market. Also the same with used cars. Everyone is trying to reduce their price to make their car more attractive to a purchaser.

Here it's different. There's only 4.4 Million people so for arguments sake only 2.2 Million cars are needed. It's a sellers market.
Not many people are materialistic here. They don't care about driving the latest car to keep up with the Jones's.
They'll gladly run a car for many years till it dies, then they'll scrap it and buy another used car.
Cars last a lot longer here as there's no road salt so way less corrosion. Many people drive old cars.
Generally most cars are petrol and automatic. There are manual transmission available and there are diesels. You have to buy advance road user charges for diesels in KM blocks. It's around $500 for 10 000 KM's. This off sets the cheap price for diesel.

There are two types of car here. There's (1) NZ New or there's (2) Import.
Don't get me wrong, both are imports as there are no cars manufactured in New Zealand. Every car and motorbike is imported.
An NZ New car is one that has been imported specifically for the NZ market so you will get many adverts that state the car is NZ New even though it's 6 years old. It just means it was imported specifically for the NZ market so it is to NZ spec.
Then there's an import.
These are mainly from Japan - Mitsubishi, Nissan, Toyota, Mazda etc.
These are Japanese cars that have been used in the Japanese market but they are suitable for the NZ market. They generally are shipped over when they become 3/4/5/6 years old and their life starts again when they get here. They are inspected by the importer, safety checked for compliance with NZTA then Warranted (like a UK MOT) and registered.
They generally come without any service history or a manual and it may have Japanese on the stereo or buttons etc. If you can get by this then they are a good by. These are generally cheaper than NZ New.
There are also imports from Europe like Audi's, BMW, Citroen, Renault etc but there are few and more expensive here as NZ is a lot further away from Europe.
There is also Ford and Holden (Vauxhall) which I assume come from Australia.

Don't let the high prices worry you. Shop around and you can find really good deals. Never heard of a car market ? Personally I'd avoid it and buy from a dealer as by law they must offer a period of warranty so if anything goes wrong say in the first few months you can take it back to them.
The exception to this is the auctions. They are sold "As is where is" meaning if it falls apart when you drive away....tough!!!

Be mindful that running a car here is way cheaper than the UK.

An annual warrant is cheaper. You can even get regular deals for like $15/$20 to have a Warrant done.
Vehicle license is cheaper (generally $298 for a year). Doesn't go off emissions like the UK....yet!!!
Petrol is cheaper. It's around the equivalent of GBP 1.00 a litre for regular petrol. Diesel is maybe 70p a litre.
You don't have to take out private insurance for any vehicle. It is recommended and we've noticed that fully comp insurance is around half the cost of the UK.....

So you see, even with cars being more expensive to buy, they are way less to keep on the road so you can allow yourself to spend that little bit more....It's all swings and roundabouts!!!

There are websites that can give you likely car valuations but you'll have to join and pay a fee to get access to the information. There's also a website called carjam I think where you can enter the registration and it tells you all about the car, but again you pay for the report.


----------



## Lsung

Thanks escapedtooz for your concise reply. We have been looking at the Honda jazz...they look ok and seem to be good on fuel and are reasonably priced about $6-6.5k which is all I'm hoping to spend.

Thanks for your info.
X


----------



## kiwigser

*Car Fair*

You have all the info you need from escapetonz about cars. There is a car fair, at Ellersie Racecourse every Sunday Morning. You can buy there and the AA will do a finance and mechanical check for you. Its worth a trip to get a feel for prices. We bought a car for our son at the fair and it lasted quite a few years, but there is no guarantee.

Auckland dealers are based around Newmarket and Green Lane, second hand dealers are Panmure, with loads of dealers scattered around. Another place to look is The Great South Road, from Manukau southwards, dealers to real cheapo garages.

Honda Jazz is a good choice, its also called a "Fit" if its a grey import. Hondas hold their price. We bought one upon arriving in Auckland 8 years ago and it was cheaper than the UK, but the pound has shrunk and of course the price of NZ second hand cars have not really gone down much.

Most supermarkets supply fuel discount receipts, from 4C to 40C when they have specials


----------



## escapedtonz

An example of how cheap it is to run a car here in NZ.......
My car in for a service this morning - 2006 Mitsubishi Colt Ralliart Turbo 105000 Km's.

Standard service with oil and filter change including all the usual checks, adjustments etc.
Radiator flush and anti freeze coolant renew.
Full suspension check and report.
Full brake check, clean and report.
Front brake pads replaced.
4 tyres replaced, valves, balancing and disposal of old.
(4 part worn tyres bought off TradeMe $180 so cost of actual tyres not included).
Disposal of old oil.

Service card bought on GrabOne last year costing $49. Saves me on any labour charges, meaning I only pay for parts and oils.

All in $189 plus GST - Total $217.

Cheap as chips!


----------



## hawknest

Stick with rentals.


----------



## hawknest

escapedtonz said:


> An example of how cheap it is to run a car here in NZ.......
> My car in for a service this morning - 2006 Mitsubishi Colt Ralliart Turbo 105000 Km's.
> 
> Standard service with oil and filter change including all the usual checks, adjustments etc.
> Radiator flush and anti freeze coolant renew.
> Full suspension check and report.
> Full brake check, clean and report.
> Front brake pads replaced.
> 4 tyres replaced, valves, balancing and disposal of old.
> (4 part worn tyres bought off TradeMe $180 so cost of actual tyres not included).
> Disposal of old oil.
> 
> Service card bought on GrabOne last year costing $49. Saves me on any labour charges, meaning I only pay for parts and oils.
> 
> All in $189 plus GST - Total $217.
> 
> Cheap as chips!


OK - what does a full tank of gas run you?


----------



## Mark D

A full tank of diesel at $90 gets me around 550kms full to empty ,


----------



## escapedtonz

hawknest said:


> OK - what does a full tank of gas run you?


No matter how empty I run my car tank, I can only ever get 38 litres of fuel in it 
I use the high octane (Red unleaded) and pay around $80 - $85 to fill it up to the brim which gives me on average 520kM.
I'm running an efficiency app on my smart phone and I'm currently averaging 37/38 mpg, which for a turbo/intercooled 1.5ltr with 150 ish BHP is pretty good and I don't drive sloooooow 

Red unleaded is around $2.29 per litre but I always have a supermarket saver voucher knocking off between 4c and 25c per litre. Usually have a 10c voucher but it all depends how much we've spent on groceries.


----------



## Gens

Learn much from this topic! Thank you


----------



## hawknest

escapedtonz said:


> No matter how empty I run my car tank, I can only ever get 38 litres of fuel in it


38L = 10 gals. My atv and Jetta both hold more!



> I use the high octane (Red unleaded) and pay around $80 - $85 to fill it up to the brim which gives me on average 520kM


So basically, you're telling us that it costs $8.50USD per gallon? And, that you get 52km or 32mpg? Unless it's a motorcycle or a diesel I kinda doubt your figures. My Jetta diesel gets 42mpg and the tank is 18gal = 756mi/tank

Doesn't seem reasonable use of proper fuels. Oh, well Nz is just another American lap-dog. The reason America has such low prices on fuels is because they are the largest consumer. This is not bad. But, being in the So Pacific with no leverage is.


----------



## Kimbella

hawknest said:


> 38L = 10 gals. My atv and Jetta both hold more!
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, you're telling us that it costs $8.50USD per gallon? And, that you get 52km or 32mpg? Unless it's a motorcycle or a diesel I kinda doubt your figures. My Jetta diesel gets 42mpg and the tank is 18gal = 756mi/tank
> 
> Doesn't seem reasonable use of proper fuels. Oh, well Nz is just another American lap-dog. The reason America has such low prices on fuels is because they are the largest consumer. This is not bad. But, being in the So Pacific with no leverage is.


What's your point? It doesn't take much research online to discover that a 2006 Mitsubishi colt has a 42 liter fuel tank (45 in some markets). Accounting for residual still in the tank, and volume lost to some expansion--filling to 38 liters makes complete sense. Who cares if your atv and jetta hold more? And who cares if you doubt the figures quoted? Do you think people who actually live here in NZ have created some sort of fuel and fuel tank conspiracy just to provoke dissent amongst central Americans? How weird that you would even entertain the idea that someone is fudging numbers on fuel of all things... 
Go to aa.co.nz if you want to confirm or explore the price of fuel in NZ.

And, just in case you've any interest to educate yourself about the "lap dog" status of nations affiliated with the US, you can go to the US Dept of State website and check out what cozy bedroom partners Costa Rica and the US are; funnily enough, I think you'd find that CR is much, much, much more indicative of lap dog status, seeing as how over 50% of Costa Rica's export market is to the US, and the majority of their tourism sector caters to them as well ...

With the exception of the 5 eyes network, NZ is fully independent of the US. Our biggest import/export partner is China, as is our biggest tourism sector (along with Japan), so if you want to throw around insults, at least be accurate!

Hey, but knock yourself out with your trolling techniques. I'd have thought you'd have more to do in the springtime than look for obscure forums to stir up with ill conceived rancor.


----------



## hawknest

Kimbella said:


> And, just in case you've any interest to educate yourself about the "lap dog" status of nations affiliated with the US, you can go to the US Dept of State website and check out what cozy bedroom partners Costa Rica and the US are; funnily enough, I think you'd find that CR is much, much, much more indicative of lap dog status, seeing as how over 50% of Costa Rica's export market is to the US, and the majority of their tourism sector caters to them as well ...
> 
> With the exception of the 5 eyes network, NZ is fully independent of the US. Our biggest import/export partner is China


My point was you are paying $8.50/gal for gasoline and that your tanks are minimally small - I forgot you don't drive anywhere - my bad.

Congrats - China is the Big Bad Girl - and wherever she goes, mayhem will soon follow. Good luck with cheap Chinese goods. Hope you have the good sense to not buy dog chews made there.

Since you aren't aware of the world around you. There are many more US citizens living in CR than NZ. CR is more attractive - not just b/c of the distance, but because of the warm beaches and award winning eco lodges. CR has done more for the ecology than any other country in the world and has dedicated more rainforest territory to that end.

Luis Solis is the new Pres of Costa Rica. Previous pres Laura Chinchilla had aligned her admin with NK, Venezuela & China. Pres Solis oth, has moved away from US involvement in the country and making amends with Brasil - the largest economy in SA. This will strengthen, not weaken the country.


----------



## Kimbella

Yah, yah, yah ... whatever. Feel free to throw in a few more "insulting" zingers; I get it, your style is aggressive/abrasive/superior in all things. Meh. Have at it, I won't be replying to someone who obviously gets off on being a jerk. 
Costa Rica as paradise ... yah right. You and I know what a fat lie that is.


----------



## hawknest

Kimbella said:


> Yah, yah, yah ... whatever. Feel free to throw in a few more "insulting" zingers; I get it, your style is aggressive/abrasive/superior in all things. Meh. Have at it, I won't be replying to someone who obviously gets off on being a jerk.
> Costa Rica as paradise ... yah right. You and I know what a fat lie that is.


No insults - just observations. I'm glad to be living in Costa Rica. I've lived in two hell holes - one was Detroit and the other Belize City.


----------



## Kimbella

hawknest said:


> No insults - just observations. I'm glad to be living in Costa Rica. I've lived in two hell holes - one was Detroit and the other Belize City.



Truce on my end, then. Your posts came off as extremely blunt, terse, and skeptical, which was weird, considering you don't even live here.

I agree with you about Detroit; just about any place would be paradise, comparatively. 

And, for the record, I am none of the following: ignorant, naive, oblivious, uneducated nor unaware of the world around me.


----------

